
From $erverless to Elixir - yarapavan
https://medium.com/coryodaniel/from-erverless-to-elixir-48752db4d7bc
======
yarapavan
tl;dr

Rewrote an #AWS APIGateway & #lambda service that was costing us about $16000
/ month in #elixir. Its running in 3 nodes that cost us about $150 / month.

12 million requests / hour with sub-second latency, ~300GB of throughput /
day.

If they continued to stay serverless, it would've cost 30K USD per month for
API gateway alone.

$3.50/ 1 million requests @ 12 million / hour

$3.5x12x24x30 = $30k

[https://twitter.com/coryodaniel/status/1029414668681469952](https://twitter.com/coryodaniel/status/1029414668681469952)

